# route to Costa Del Sol



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Afternoon All,
Just booked the ferry from Portsmouth to Santander in march arriving Santander about midday 3rd of March.

Heading then for Costa Del Sol wondering if anyone has done this and without driving too far in one day,could someone recommend routes and stop overs.

We intend to stay at camp site in Calahonda near Mabelle for a wile then up through Portugal back to Santander Portsmouth through England and another ferry back to N Ireland.

Hope to be away just over two months would be great to hear from someone who has experienced a trip like this.

Presto


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*Santander to Marbella stopover*

Hi
About 1/3 of the way down you could try Olmedo which is on the route by-passing Madrid. If you have a TomTom the postcode is 47410 or the positioning N41'17.499 W004'40.936 which is free, although not open when the book below was written. Alternately Aranda de Duero on the A1 to Madrid again free postcode 09400 or N41'40.101 W003'41.746.
Both of these are in the "All the Aires in Spain and Portugal" book at www.vicariousbooks.co.uk which I used extensively this summer with great success.
Cheers
rosalan


----------

